#  Alternativmedizin >   Habt ihr schon mal zu alternativen Heilmethoden gegriffen? >

## StarBuG

Hallo 
Mich würde gerne mal interessieren, wie viele von Euch auch zu alternativen Heilmethoden, wie z.B. Homöopathie greifen, wenn ihr krank seid. 
Auch würde mich interessieren, ob ihr schon mal zu einem alternativen Therapeuten gegangen seid, oder ob ihr euch solche "Medikamente" aus der Apotheke holt. 
Mich würde freuen, wenn ihr zahlreich bei der Umfrage mitmachen würdet.
Ihr könnt mehr als eine Antwort ankreuzen. 
Falls ihr z.B. zu Homöopathie greift, schreibt doch bitte eine Antwort, bei was, wann, wie oft und wie es geholfen hat.
Erfahrungsberichte sind sehr willkommen. 
Vielen Dank 
Michael

----------


## lucy230279

hallo micha, 
hab bei deiner umfrage net mitgemacht, weil das passende für mich irgendwie net dabei ist. 
bin eigentlich jemand, der bisher nur schulmedizinj vertraut hat, denn ich hielt es noch nicht für notwendig, über andere heilmethoden nachzudenken. 
wie ich schon schrieb, hat meine ma einen termin bei nem heilpraktiker für mich gemacht.
ich denke mal, dass er schmerzen lindern kann, aber nicht heilen. 
außerdem wurde an mir schon chiropratik durchgeführt und akupunktmassage. beides tat ganz gut, aber auch nur vorübergehend. 
ich werd mal sehn.

----------


## günni

man müsste aber, finde ich 
auch "krank sein" genauer abgrenzen-definieren....denn, "nur" UNPÄSSLICHKEITEN könnte man "sehr leicht" auch alternativ behandeln...z.b. "relaxen" oder sooo...ist das dann auch "alternativ"? 
günni

----------


## Frosch

An der Unfrage kann ich leider so nicht teilnehmen, denn: Vor Jahren einmal wurde ich mit Akupunktur behandelt, der Erfolg war gleich Null. Ich selber stehe aber überhaupt nicht auf die Alternativmedizin, habe das damals mitgemacht, weil ich keinen Pfennig zahlen mußte, ansonsten hätte der sich seine Nadeln sonstwohin pieksen können.  
Ja, ich habe etwas probiert aus der Alternativmedizin, aber ich werde es nie wieder tun und auch kein Geld dafür ausgeben. Diese Antwortmöglichkeit gibt es leider nicht. 
Günni, relaxen tue ich auch mittels schöner CD und warmer bis heißer Badewanne mit Kräuterbadeöl, das würde ich wohlfühlen nennen und nicht alternativ.  
Als Kind habe ich mal autogenes Training gemacht, in späteren Jahren auch manchmal, das hilft schon, aber das als Heilmethode zu betrachten? Hmmm, eher nicht. Wellness vielleicht. 
Gruß vom Frosch

----------


## sony

ich hab schon zu alternativem gegriffen. wenn's mir hilft, dann nehm ich's, hilft's nicht, dann höre ich bald wieder damit auf. 
es gibt tatsächlich alternative mittelchen, welche mir helfen.

----------


## Brava

Wie ihr euch sicher noch Erinnert hatte ich Beschwerden in der Brust,kein Arzt fand damals was
So ging ich zum Heilpraktiker
Heute gehts mir gut,dank der  Homöopathie

----------


## Pianoman

Nur aus Neugier gefragt:   
@ sony  
Welche Alternativmittel helfen Ihnen gegen welche Krankheit ?   
@ brava 
Welche Diagnose - zu der keine Wissenschaftsmediziner in der Lage war -  hat der Heilpraktiker denn gestellt und welche Homöopathika dagegen verordnet ? 
Pianoman

----------


## Brava

Pianoman hie wurde nur gefragt ob jemand schon *alternativen Heilmethoden
versucht hat 
Diese frage habe ich Micha gerne beantwortet!
Da ich aber deine Meinung zu solchen Dingen kenne ,werde ich deine Frage nicht beantworten *

----------


## Pianoman

Irgendwie hatte ich solch eine Antwort erwartet. Für eine 5-Sterne-Trägerin finde ich sie aber trotzdem etwas bedauerlich.  
Pianoman

----------


## Brava

Pianomann
Was soll das?
Ich habe auf Michas Frage geantwortet und  werde mich mit IHNEN  nicht Streiten
Sie versuchen anscheinend ,immer wieder sich mit mir anzulegen
Bitte unterlassen Sie das

----------


## Pianoman

> In Süddeutschland (eine nähere Ortsbezeichnung war nicht zu erhalten) hat eine Ärztin zwei aidskranke junge Männer mit Kräutern behandelt (welche und in welcher Mischung war nicht zu erfahren) und nach etwa 9 Monaten war der Aidsvirus bei ihnen nicht mehr feststellbar (Unilabor). Anstatt dies zu als Erfolg zu feiern, wurden die Behandlungskosten von den Krankenkassen mit dem Hinweis der fehlenden wissenschaftlichen Wirkungsweise nicht übernommen und von der Ärztekammer der Ausschluss mit Aberkennung des Titels gedroht, wenn sie nicht sofort mit dieser Art der Behandlung von Aidskranken aufhörte. *Selbstverständlich durfte sie auch nicht die Art und Weise der Behandlung und den verwendeten Kräutern veröffentlichen, sonst… siehe oben.* Das nenne ich eine bildschöne Unterdrückung von Therapien, die nicht der Lehrmeinung entsprechen. Wir wollen mal nicht glauben, dass da irgendjemand nachgeholfen hat, der andere teurere Mittel für diese Krankheit verkaufen möchte. *Auch hierfür kann ich Ihnen leider keine Quellenangabe machen. Die ganze Angelegenheit wurde sehr diskret behandelt.*

 Irgendwie, katzograph, ist bei Ihnen, wenn Sie irgendetwas von "Wunderheilungen" und unterdrückten Alternativtherapien hören, das Hirn ausgeschaltet.   Ich kommentiere jetzt mal nicht die Fragen im Zusammenhang mit Aids und einer antiviralen Kräutertherapie, sondern nur noch das typische Szenario:   Da wird eine Behandlung als "eindeutiger" Beweis für die Unterdrückung der Alternativmedizin dargestellt, da das Geschehen "unzweifelhaft" wahr ist, jedoch die Verkündung der "Wahrheit" wegen der damit verbundenen Nachteile für den Verkünder verhindert wird.   Das ist dann schon einmal die typische Verschwörungstheorie mit den üblichen Beteiligten: Standesorganisationen oder Industrie-Lobbyisten, die die Gerichtsbarkeit und die Politik gekauft haben etc. pp.   Um sich mit diesem "Skandal" intensiver zu beschäftigen, benötigen Dritte Quellen, Untersuchungen, Dokumentationen.  Aber: no, nada ! Keine Quellen, keine Dokumente, kein Ort, keine Namen.  Nur eine Story. Von einer Aids-Heilung durch Kräuter...   Natürlich ist es denkbar, dass sich eine unglaubliche medizinischen Sensation vollzogen hat,  auch wenn es äußerst unwahrscheinlich ist, schon allein wegen des vorhanden Wissens über das Aids-Virus bzw. über Viren allgemein. Naürlich ist auch denkbar, dass Dunkelmänner Information unterdrücken.   Aber wie wahrscheinlich ist es ?   Wie wahrscheinlich ist es, das die Informationen über eine medizinische Sensation, die Millionen Menschen das Leben retten würde, durch eine Süddeutsche Ärztekammer bzw. eine Krankenkasse verhindert wird ?  Welchen Anlass hat die Ärztekammer bzw. die Krankenkasse, eine erfolgreiche Therapie zu unterdrücken ?  Warum äußern sich z.B.die geheilten Aids-Patienten oder deren Angehörige nicht, wenn der Ärztin ein Berufsverbot droht ?  Warum scheißt die Ärztin nicht auf das Berufsverbot, wenn sie den Stein der Weisen im Umgang mit HIV entdeckt hat ?   Und, vor allem, warum verfügen ausgerechnet Sie, katzograph, über Informationen zu einem "sehr diskret" behandelten aber dennoch öffentlichen Verfahren. (Ärztekammer, Krankenkasse, Universitätslabor) ?   Katzograph, halten Sie die Bälle flach.

----------


## katzograph

@pianoman  Nein danke, Sie brauchen nicht näher auf die Wirkung von Kräutern gegen Aids eingehen, So weit ich weiß, ist dagegen noch kein Kraut gewachsen. Das habe ich auch nicht behauptet. Ich habe geschrieben, dass die Ärztin 2 Aids Kranke mit Kräutern behandelst hat und am Ende kein Aids Virus mehr festgestellt werden konnte. Daraus kann man auch folgern, dass die verwendete Medizin(sie ist nicht in den Wald gegangen und hat ein paar vom Aussterben bedrohte Kräuter ausgerissen), es handelte sich dabei um handelsübliche Medikamente auf Pflanzen(Kräter?)basis aus der Apotheke, gegen die Folgeerkrankungen von Aids (Lungenentzündung, Nierenversagen usw.) gewirkt habe, bis alle diese „Nebenkrankheiten“ Geheilt waren und sich dann der Körper mit einem wiedererstarkten Immunsystem gegen die Viren gewehrt hat. Dass manchmal das Immunsystem gegen Viren wirkt, sieht man ja an den Überlebenden einer jeden Grippewelle. Nun denkbar wäre dies schon. Offensichtlich gibt es nun in Afrika eine ähnliche Entwicklung. Gucken Sie mal unter der nachfolgenden Adresse : http://www.3sat.de/3sat.php?htpp://w...486/index.html. Ich wurde freundlicherweise von einem Forumsmitglied darauf aufmerksam gemacht. Ich weiß nicht, warum diese Ärztin nicht auf ihre Mitgliedschaft in der kassenärztlichen Vereinigung  gesch…. hat. Möglicherweise könnte sie von den drei bis vier reichen HIV Positiven, die sich eine Privatbehandlung leisten könnten, nicht leben? Wie ausgerechnet ich an diese Geschichte gekommen bin ?  Wie das so geht, man kennt einen, der einen kennt, der einen Cousin hat, dessen Frau gerade zu dieser Zeit bei der bewussten Krankenkasse gearbeitet hat, und die hat in der Mittagspause von ihrer Kollegin aus der Rechtsabteilung erfahren….usw.usw.  - - - - - - -  und außerdem stand es in der Zeitung. Ich werde mal versuchen, extra für Sie ein paar Details herauszufinden. Ich habe dies auch nicht als Wunderheilung dargestellt, sondern als eine Behandlung durch eine ordentlich niedergelassene Ärztin mit offiziell zugelassenen Medikamenten. Ja, ich freue mich immer, wenn ich davon erfahre, dass die Medizin, sei es nun diese oder die andere, wieder etwas gegen Krankheit, Leiden oder Tod gefunden hat. Möglicherweise freue ich mich in dem einen oder anderen Fall zu früh. Aber ob man das schon als Hirnaussetzer bezeichnen kann? Aber ich werde versuchen, Ihrer Empfehlung, die Bälle flach zu halten, öfter mal zu folgen.  Gruß katzograph

----------


## Brinkfriede

Oh Mann, 
ich dachte, nur in unserem Forum aus dem freizeitgestalterischen Bereich gibt es Schlammschlachten und Profilneurotiker.  
Ich bin weder Mediziner noch medizinisch vorgebildet. Ich kann nur aus meinen persönlichen Erfahrungen und den Erlebnissen aus meinem Umfeld berichten. Dies hat mich zu folgender Meinung gebracht: 
Alles, was einem hilft, ist richtig.  
Das ist für den einen Schulmedizin, weil er nur daran glaubt und alles andere als Scharlatanerie abtut. Der andere glaubt an alternative Heilmethoden, die dann auch weit gestreut sind. Der eine heilt sich mit der Energie von Steinen, der nächste sucht die Ursachen seiner Erkrankung in seiner Kindheit, wieder ein anderer nimmt Kräutertinkturen aus dem Mittelalter. Es gibt Leute, die räumen ihre Wohnung nach Feng Shui um, andere pilgern nach Lourdes, lassen sich mit Nadeln pieksen, Bachblüten, Schüsslersalze, Homöopathie. Es ist nicht an uns, das zu kritisieren. Sobald es für den Patienten hilfreich ist, hat es in meinen Augen seine Existenzberechtigung.  
Ich habe von Natur aus einen Unwillen, wenn mir jemand erzählen will, dass seine Meinung die alleinig richtige ist, egal in welchem Lebensbereich.  
Zu meinen selbst angewandten Methoden: 
Bei drohenden Erkältungen gibt es Unmengen Ingwertee, Umckaloabo und einen selbst gerührten Vitamincocktail (püriertes frisches Obst verdünnt mit frisch gepresstem Orangen- und Zitronensaft), denn wie wir mittlerweile alle wissen sollten, die sekundären Pflanzenstoffe sinds, die die Wirksamkeit der Vitamine erhöhen.  
Rauchen habe ich durch Akupunktur gelassen. Aber auch da ist es wichtig, einen guten Akupunkteur zu finden. Das erste Mal war ein Reinfall, das war ein Schulmediziner, der einen Lehrgang besucht hat. Ich kam raus und hatte einen Schmacht wie noch nie in meinem Leben. Dann hab ich einen Heilpraktiker und Akupunkteur aufgesucht, der vor 30 Jahren sein Handwerk in China gelernt hat. Er führte vorher ein langes Gespräch mit mir, hat Blutdruck gemessen, irgendeine elektrische Leitfähigkeit und alle Vorerkrankungen erfragt, auch die meiner Eltern und Geschwister. Das Setzen der Nadeln hab ich im Gegensatz zum ersten Mal überhaupt nicht gespürt. Und anschließend bin ich in eine Raucherkneipe gegangen als Test was passiert.... nix. Dann hab ich eine Zigarette angesteckt als Test.... nix. Keine Reaktion. Weder Abwehr noch Genuss. Ausgemacht. Nicht mehr geraucht.  
Meine Tochter hatte an den Füßen Massen von Warzen. Die haben wir homöopathisch behandelt, weil sie schreckliche Angst vor Vereisung hatte. Das war etwas langwieriger, hat zwei Monate gedauert und die Warzen fielen alle einfach ab.  
Nach einer für mich schmerzlichen Trennung und zeitgleichen anderen Zusammenbrüchen in meinem Leben drohte ich in eine permanente Depression abzurutschen. Laut Arzt sollte ich Psychopharmaka schlucken. Dagegen hab ich mich aber innerlich gewehrt. Eine Freundin, in Homöopathie sehr bewandert, empfahl mir ein Mittel. Nach einem Tag der Erstverschlimmerung ging es mir endlich gut. Sprich, die Trauer war zwar noch da, nicht unterdrückt, aber die Antriebslosigkeit war weg und das "schwarze Loch" nicht mehr ganz so groß und nicht mehr unüberwindlich.  
Bei meiner Mutter wurde der Bauchspeicheldrüsenkrebs leider viel zu spät entdeckt, mit der Voraussage: max. 2 Monate. Sie spritzte sich dann selbst für 1,5 Jahre Mistel. 
Meine Freundin schaute zutiefst deprimiert bei mir vorbei. Durch Zufall wurde bei ihr Diabetes festgestellt, die nur medikamentös zu behandeln wäre. Ich empfahl ihr das Buch von Montignac. Ich weiß, der ist sehr umstritten. Vor zwei Wochen traf ich sie zufällig, sie fiel mir um den Hals, strahlte über das ganze Gesicht. Sie hätte sich an die Ernährungsempfehlungen gehalten und fühlte sich wie ein neuer Mensch. Bei der letzten Untersuchung wäre nicht nur Zucker wieder in den Normalbereich gerutscht (wenn auch noch im oberen Bereich), sondern auch alle anderen Blutwerte wären gut geworden, besonders auch das Cholesterin. Und zudem hatte sie wieder ihr Gewicht von vor 20 Jahren erreicht. Die Ärztin selbst wäre erstaunt gewesen, denn solche Erfolge könne man sonst nur medikamentös erreichen.  
so, das war mein Senf
Brinkfriede

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Hallo Brinkfriede, 
vielen Dank erst mal für Deinen "Senf". Bin im Großen und Ganzen Deiner Meinung.
Finde auch, dass Du ein Problem angesprochen hast, welches mir auch Kopfzerbrechen bereitet. 
Denn egal für welche Therapie ich mich entscheide, es ist immer wichtig, dass der Therapeut ein "Könner" auf dem Gebiet ist. 
Schulmedizinisch existieren da schon mal eher Angaben, wer z.B. Spezialist für Whipple OP ist. Aber gerade im Alternativen Bereich wird es schon schwierig einen "Spezialisten" zu finden. Da aber gerade in diesem Bereich auch viele "Nichtkönner" unterwegs sind, fällt da eine Entscheidung um so schwerer. 
Bist Du der Meinung, dass es bezüglich Auswahl so etwas wie allgemeingültige Hilfestellungen gibt? Wo kann ich mich vorher informieren ob Therapeut A sinnvoller ist oder Therapeut B ? 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## beno

jjjjj

----------


## katzograph

@brinkfriede und @beno 
freut mich, dass Ihr trotz Eurer Bedenken ertwas zur Diskussion beitragt. Das klingt doch ganz vernünftig, voller Pragmatismus und gesundem Menschenverstand.
Mich persönlich würde interessieren, warum Ihr eigentlich nicht schreiben wolltet.
Hier soll doch neben Auskünften und Hilfestellungen auch und gerade kontrovers diskutiert werden. Und wenn dem einen oder anderen mal der Gaul :angry_hair:  in der Hitze des Gefechtes  :angry_shut_up: durchgeht, trägt das doch nur zur Lebendigkeit der Diskussion bei. Echte Beleidigungen sind natürlich tabu. Habt Ihr das Gefühl, dass es über die starke Positionierung der eigenen Ansichten hinaus zu unsachlichen Bemerkungen kommt? Eure Meinung würde mich da wirklich interessieren, da ich bisher der Ansicht war, dass mir das in den Antworten zu meinen Beiträgen und Fragen so noch nicht passiert ist. Oder bin ich da zu wenig beeindruckt?
Wäre nett, wenn Ihr dazu mal was schreiben würdet. 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## beno

jjjjj

----------


## Ulrike 2000

@ Katzograph, 
Dir ist es tatsächlich noch nicht passiert, dass Dir "die Gäule durchgegangen" sind. Bin immer wieder angenehm überrascht, auf welch charmante Art Du zu kontern verstehst.
Ich bin allerdings der Auffassung, dass es im alternativen Bereich schon etwas "ruppiger" zu geht. Vielleicht teilen beno und brinkfriede uns ihre Bedenken ja mit. 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## beno

jjjjj

----------


## katzograph

Hallo ulrike, Hallo beno, 
das ging aber schnell. Danke für Eure Antworten. Um es vorwegzunehmen : in meinem Beruf muß ich mich andauernd mit anderen Menschen "streiten", d.h. ich muß
bestimmte Verhaltensweisen einfordern, Leistungen bewerten und danach einteilen und auch oft Änderungen verständlich machen und durchbringen. Da ist man schnell weg vom Fenster, wenn man die Menschen zu sehr reglementiert, vor den Kopf stößt oder nicht ernst nimmt. Insoweit bin ich da ganz gut in Übung.
Ich verstehe es ganz gut, dass man da machmal etwas zurückschreckt, wenn man etwas schärfer kommentiert wird. Eigentlich möchte man ja lieber eine Einigung oder zumindestens eine Annäherung erreichen. Aber man muß auch mal versuchen, sich in die Gegenseite hineinzuversetzen. Wenn man im Denken sehr wissenschaftlich ausgerichtet ist, ist einem alles nicht-wissenschaftlich nachweisbare von vornherein zumindestens etwas suspekt. Und wenn sich einer nicht nur Sorgen macht um die chronisch Kranken, die noch selbst entscheiden können, sondern auch um die Kinder, die schon wissensmäßig da nicht mithalten können und um die Fälle, denen das Ende schon prophezeit ist, die können so richtig frei auch nicht mehr entscheiden. Die greifen nach jedem Strohhalm, egal was das kostet und welche Konsequenzen das haben könnte, ist das ok. Sich dafür hier zum Anwalt zu machen ist doch ziemlich ehrenhaft, oder? Und wer öfter mal mit Gerichten zu tun hat, weiß, dass Anwälte natürlich ihren Prozeß gewinnen wollen. Das sind sie ihren Mandanten schuldig. Da kann es dann auch schon mal heiß hergehen. Hierbei immer noch die wenn auch weitgezogenen Grenzen der Auseinandersetzung einzuhalten, nennt man dann Streitkultur. Ist aber nicht immer was für Harmoniebedürftige. Es hat ja auch jeder das Recht, einem Diskussionspartner darauf hinzuweisen, dass man sich bei diesem oder jenem Ausdruck verletzt fühlt. So, ich hoffe, ich habe ein wenig Reklame für das Streiten um eine gerechte Sache gemacht und lese in Zukunft weiterhin viele Beiträge von Euch. Davon lebt dieses Forum 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## günni

es wird aber nicht funktionieren,  
mit "glaubensdingen" und "überzeugungen" gegen logische oder auch wissenschaftl. nachgewiesene dinge zu argumentieren, denn "glaubenstäter und - innen" fühlen sich, nicht nur in medizinischen bereichen, auch und besonders in religiösen oder auch politischen dingen immer auch "angegriffen" weil diese logik oft ihren glauben erschüttern und damit hoffnungen zerstören würde. 
es tut eben weh, der "wahrheit" oder auch den "nichtwissen" ins auge schauen zu müssen (z.b. auch, die eigene endlichkeit und den tod zu azeptieren) 
günni

----------


## Ulrike 2000

@ Günni, 
aber wie ist es denn so mit Glauben und Wissen. Dies entscheidet sich doch oft erst später. Jemand sagt die Erde ist eine Scheibe; jemand anderes sagt die Erde ist eine Kugel. Im nachhinein hat der Scheibenvertreter "geglaubt" die Erde sei eine Scheibe. Der Kugelvertreter hat "gewußt," dass die Erde eine Kugel ist.
Einstein soll einmal gesagt haben:"Wenn sich die Relativitätstheorie als richtig erweist, dann bin ich für die Franzosen ein Europäer und für die Deutschen ein Deutscher. Sollte sie sich als falsch erweisen, dann bin ich für die Franzosen ein Deutscher und für die Deutschen ein Jude."
Ist es denn nicht in Ordnung zu sagen, es könnte an Heilmethode xy was dran sein, es läßt sich aber nicht rein wissenschaftlich genau erklären?
Ist es denn nicht oft so, dass man "glaubt" etwas zu Wissen? Das Wissen von Heute kann doch schon Morgen der Irrtum von Gestern sein. 
Wer will denn überhaupt entscheiden wo die Grenze zwischen Wissen, und Glauben etwas zu wissen liegt. Dies gilt meiner Meinung nach aber in beide Richtungen. Die Einen glauben zu wissen, dass etwas nicht funktionieren kann, die Anderen glauben zu wissen, dass etwas funktioniert.
Für mich ist das Spannungsfeld nicht Wissen gegen Glauben, sondern Glauben gegen Glauben. Weil nichts Genaues weiß man eben nicht. 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## katzograph

Hallo Günni, 
nett, mal auch wieder was von Dir zu hören. Du hast mit Deinem Kommentar sicherlich im Großen und Ganzen recht. Egal wie wir uns anstrengen, unser Leben ist endlich und wir müssen uns eben machmal auch damit arrangieren, dass wir mit einer Krankheit zu leben haben, gegen die noch kein Kraut gewachsen ist. Die totale Ablehnung von Behandlungen, für die es noch keine wissenschaftliche Nachweise gibt, kommt mir persönlich immer so vor, als wenn einer in den Bergen Auto fährt und am Ende des Tales die Straße aufhört, sozusagen Sackgasse. Im Nachbartal gibt es eine ganz neue Straße, die aber noch nicht in seiner Straßenkarte, oder etwas moderner, in seinem Navigationsgerät verzeichnet ist, weil sie eben noch zu neu ist. Aber dieser Autofahrer weigert sich, diese neue Straße zu benutzen, weil sie  noch nirgends eingezeichnet ist. Er sieht zwar die Straße, aber er weiß nicht genau, wohin sie führt, den Hinweisschildern traut er nicht und außerdem müßte er hierfür Maut bezahlen. Die Kfz-Steuer reicht für die Benutzung nicht aus. Deshalb bleibt er, wo er ist. Manche Autofahrer warnen sogar vor solch neuen Straßen und halten alle, die diese neuen Straßen benutzen, für dumm. Übersetzt heißt das, dass ich persönlich auch Sachen ausprobieren würde, von denen es noch keine Wirksamkeitsnachweise von der Wissenschaft gibt. Das kann ja daran liegen, dass die Wissenschaft noch keine Zeit hatte diesen Nachweis zu liefern oder aber mangels der richtigen Methode das noch nicht konnte. Bei der Straße ist es einfach, die wird irgendwann bestimmt nachgetragen. Dann wird auch der mißtrauische Autofahrer diese benutzen und sich möglicherweise ärgern, sie nicht schon früher benutzt zu haben. Bei einer langwierigen Krankheit kann da schon viel Leidenszeit vergangen sein, die vielleicht so nicht hätte sein müssen. Diese Entscheidung muß sowohl für die Straße als auch für Außenseiterbehandlungen jeder für sich selbst treffen. Noch soviel Warnung davor und ebensoviel Raten dafür kann das einem nicht abnehmen. Ich bin ein sehr neugieriger Mensch und probiere viel aus, nur um zu wissen, wie das wohl geht. Natürlich bin ich das ein oder andere Mal damit auf die Nase gefallen, aber insgesamt hat es mir viele neue und gute Erfahrungen gebracht und mich im positiven Sinne mit interessanten Menschen zusammengeführt. Deshalb gebe ich Dir zwar recht mit Deinen Bedenken, nehme aber für mich das Recht in Anspruch, anders darüber zu denken. Und das hat dann weniger was mit Religion oder Glaubensgrundsätzen zu tun, sondern mit handfesten Erfahrungen, die ich persönlich gemacht habe. So, ich hoffe, ich bin Dir nicht allzusehr auf den Wecker gegangen. Solltest Du noch Anmerkungen zu meinem Geschreibsel haben, so würde ich mich freuen, wenn Du sie mir schreiben würdest. 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## katzograph

Hallo Ulrike, 
Du sagst es!  Eigentlich ist die einzig gültige Wissenschaft die Philosophie, alles andere ist nur der Versuch, unsere Welt, so beschränkt wir sie auch wahrnehmen können, allgemeingültig zu erklären. Das ganze ist dann ein Modell, als ein Abbild der 
Wirklichkeit, in der Qualität, die wir gerade zu leisten fähig sind. Dabei besteht immer die Gefahr, Verzeihung, die Möglichkeit, dass später unser Erklärungsmodell berichtigt oder sogar verworfen wird. Aus dem Nichtvorhandensein von Erklärungsmodellen auf ein Nichtvorhandensein von Wirkung oder Zuständen zu schließen ist demnach zumindestens leichtsinnig, wenn nicht sogar fahrlässig. Alle unsere wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnisse sind mindestens zu 50 % auch politische Übereinkünfte, die stark durch die gesellschaftlichen Gegebenheiten geprägt sind und mit der Wirklichkeit oft nicht viel zu tun haben. Aber das einem wissenschaftlich geprägtem Menschen nahezubringen wird meist auf erhebliche Widerstand stoßen, gefährdet das doch in fast lebensbedrohlichem Maße sein Weltbild und damit seine Wissenschaft. Also ist Deine Aussage alles ist Glauben gegen Glauben wohl zu einem sehr großen Prozentsatz richtig. 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Hallo Katzograph, 
ich bin auch eher der Typ: Test and error. (Oder hoffentlich help). Entscheidend dabei ist aber für mich, ob error mögliche Verschlechterung bedeutet. Mit ausbleibenden Heilwirkungen kann ich gut klarkommen. Ich würde aber gerade mit den Hochpotenzen der Homöopathie keinen Selbstversuch wagen. Da ich "glaube", dass diese viel bewirken können, bin ich der Meinung, dass falsche Mittel kann dann auch viel verschlechtern.
Ich würde mich gern auch über die potentielle Gefahr der ein oder anderen Heilmethode austauschen, geht aber irgendwie nicht, weil der Austausch bei wirksam oder nicht wirksam kleben bleibt. 
Die Gefahren eines Placebos sind gering. Wenn ich aber eine darüber hinausgehende Wirksamkeit unterstelle (dies tue ich), dann muß ich auch von einer Gefährdung bei unsachgemäßer Anwendung ausgehen. 
Ob ich da jetzt Gefahren sehe wo keine sind, oder ob es gilt auf diese Gefahren aufmerksam zu machen, darauf hätte ich gern eine Antwort von Jemanden, der sich mit der Materie auskennt, weil er mit Hochpotenzen arbeitet. Mit ein bischen Glück antwortet mir ja vielleicht noch Jemand. 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## beno

jjjjj

----------


## urologiker

> Habe mein Muttermal herausschneiden lassen und knapp einen Monat später wurde ich schwanger

 ?? - gibt es da aus deiner Sicht einen kausalen Zusammenhang?

----------


## beno

jjjjj.

----------


## günni

es gibt eben bei uns menschen 
den verstand und die emotionen, die sich auch um solche dinge "streiten" 
Bei vielen überwiegen dann doch "träume und wünsche" und man sucht nach
 "hoffnungweckenden heilsbringern auch in anderen bereichen, wie schon erwähnt auch politisch oder religiös....oder man macht eben an wissenschaftlich unbewiesenes, dem ein rational gesteuerter mensch vertraut, eben ein fragezeichen....mit der aufgabe: HIER MUSS WEITERGESUCHT WERDEN! 
aber einfach etwas zu glauben erinnert mich zumindest an auch schon älteren volksglauben, z.b. der "ollen germanen" die das donnergrollen mit ihrem gott donar erklärten (nur als beispiel) 
günni

----------


## beno

jjjjj

----------


## Jerusha

@ beno 
Ein sehr interessanter Beitrag. Ich habe ihn jetzt x-mal gelesen, aber leider immer noch nicht verstanden, was dieser mit dem Thema "alternative Heilmethoden" zu tun hat.    

> Die heutige Zeit ist geprägt von Hektik. Leistung. Wird permanent durchflutet von ach so Wichtigem. Es wird uns durch unzählige Medien vorgebetet, was " in" ist und was "out". Was man glauben soll. Wie man zu sein, zu Denken hat.

 - In der guten alten Zeit mußte man auch (wenn nicht noch mehr) Leistung bringen. Das soziale Netz war noch nicht erfunden. 
- Hektik? Die machen sich die Menschen i.d.R. selbst, vor allem in der Freizeit.
- Es bleibt jedem selbst überlassen, ob er sich von "ach so Wichtigem" durchfluten läßt oder nicht. 
- Jeder entscheidet selbst, ob er die Medien nutzt oder nicht. Jeder TV (und auch jeder PC) hat einen Knopf nicht nur zum Ein- sondern auch zum Ausschalten.
- Die Menschenrechte, die Meinungs- und Glaubensfreiheit gibt es (auch in Deutschland) noch nicht so lange und noch lange nicht überall. Der (religiöse) Glaube richtete sich in der guten alten Zeit nach dem Glauben des "Herrscher" (Pharao, Landvoigt, etc.), alles war vorgegeben ... u.a. auch durch die Kirche und die "Tadition"! 
Man hatte nie so viel Freiheit wie heute, selbst zu entscheiden, an was man glaubt, wie man sein will und was man denkt! 
Viele Grüße
Jerusha

----------


## lucy230279

> Ein sehr interessanter Beitrag. Ich habe ihn jetzt x-mal gelesen, aber leider immer noch nicht verstanden, was dieser mit dem Thema "alternative Heilmethoden" zu tun hat.

 Vielen dank für diese Worte, Da wir das ja jetzt geklärt haben, kommen wir bitte wieder zum Thema zurück.

----------


## beno

jjjjj

----------


## katzograph

@ Ulrike  Versuch und Irrtum ist letzten Endes für alle Wissenschaft die Grundlage. So hat jede mal angefangen nach dem Motto :  Was passiert, wenn? Wenn um die Gesundheit geht, die eigene oder die von anderen, sollte man aber dieses Prinzip nicht allzu sorglos anwenden, die Möglichkeiten von Ungesundheit sind zu groß und zu vielfältig. Ein bisschen Sorgfalt ist da durchaus angebracht. Zu Deinen Fragen nach hochprozentigem, entschuldige, hochpotenzigem kann ich Dir nicht viel sagen, habe da keine Erfahrung. Denke mir, Du solltest direkt einen Homöopathen fragen. Zu den Placebos gibt es eine Menge an Artikeln im Netz, musst mal gucken. Allerdings sollte man nicht vergessen, dass es zwei Placebo-wirkungen gibt. Die eine allseits bekannte ist das Scheinpräparat ohne jeden medizinischen Inhalt, dass dann manchmal eben auch wirkt wie eine Medizin. Und zweitens die, sagen wir mal indirekte Wirkung der Behandlung insgesamt. Bei einem netten Arzt, zu dem man Vertrauen hat, wirkt die eingenommene Medizin schneller und besser als bei einem Unsympathen. Ist wissenschaftlich bewiesen ! Und Placebos können auch gefährlich sein bei Überempfindlichkeiten gegen die Füllstoffe z.B. durch Vorerkrankungen. Sind also nicht die unbedenklichen Zuckerpillen, als die sie immer hingestellt werden.  @beno  Ich weiß nicht, ob ich Dich um Deine vielfältigen Erfahrungen beneiden soll. Klang irgendwie so durch, als ob Du sie mit viel persönlichem Leid bekommen hast. Erfahrungen sind ein Kapital, dass einem keiner nehmen kann (vom Amnesie mal abgesehen) und können eine Persönlichkeit formen und das Leben reicher machen. Insoweit möchte ich meine Erfahrungen auch nicht missen. Aber in diesem Forum ist das Thema die Gesundheit, nicht das Glück. Obwohl, man muß nach den neuesten Erkenntnissen ja sagen, dass glückliche Menschen seltener (schwer) krank werden und schneller gesunden. So gesehen ist Glücklich-sein durchaus sinnvolle Gesundheitsvorsorge, aber irgendwie schwierig zu beschreiben und anzuleiten. Außerdem hat man ebenfalls festgestellt, dass sogar von Schwerkranken oftmals mehr Glück empfunden wird als von Gesunden. Ziemlich schwieriges Thema also. Ich bleibe da dann doch lieber bei der einfachen Medizin, ob Schul- oder Alternativ- .   @Günni  Du hast schon wieder mit allem Recht, was Du da geschrieben hast. Und auch wieder nicht. Wenn man bei Deinem Beispiel bleibt, Donar lässt es donnern lt. dem Glauben unserer Altvorderen, so kann man das unterschiedlich interpretieren : 1) Man glaubt an einen Gott und dieser lässt es donnern. Heute eine wissenschaftlich nicht haltbare Erklärung. 2) man hört es donnern und sucht eine Erklärung (im Zusammenhang mit dem damaligen Wissen und Vorstellungen) Richtig daran ist, dass es donnert, nur die Erklärung ist falsch. Und es donnert trotzdem, auch wenn man noch weitere fünf bis acht falsche Erklärungen anbringt.  Die falsche Erklärung bedingt nie, dass es nicht donnert. Es ist allerdings von Vorteil, wenn man richtigen Donner von Theaterdonner unterscheiden kann. So ist es auch mit einigen Anwendungen der alternativen Medizin. Sie sind nicht falsch oder wirkungslos, nur weil es falsche Erklärungsversuche dafür gibt. Und sie wirken auch ganz ohne Erklärung. Ob man sie für sich persönlich nutzen will oder nicht, ist denn aber doch wieder eine Glaubenssache : Ich glaub, ich probier das mal (oder nicht). Was macht denn die richtige Medizin anderes als . wir probieren mal dieses Medikament, das soll gut helfen. Hilft es, ist es gut, hilft es nicht, wird ein anderes gutes Medikament genommen. Beiden wurden aber durch wissenschaftliche Versuche gute Wirkungen bescheinigt. War jetzt, da wir eine Nichtwirkung festgestellt haben, das 1. Medikament schlecht oder die wissenschaftliche Erkenntnis falsch? Meistens nicht, es waren eben andere Umstände vorhanden, die die Wirkung beeinträchtigt haben und die bei den Versuchen nicht berücksichtigt wurden oder nicht vorlagen. Also weitestgehend auch der Versuch und Irrtum, allerdings beschränkt auf ähnliche Grundlagen. Haben wir dann in dieser Sparte nichts mehr was hilft, muß man eben eine andere Sparte probieren. Vielleicht hilft es oder auch nicht. Genau wie vorher. Der Unterschied liegt dann meist nur noch im Glauben und im Preis. In diesem Sinne : Verwechsle nie Wirkung mit Erklärung und umgekehrt.  Gruß katzograph

----------


## günni

@katzograph 
da ich ein rationalist bin, werte ich auch demgemäss und kenne auch das "nichtwissen und tapsen im dunklen" der etablierten medizin....aber deshalb zu noch "unklareren dingen" greifen, wie so manche "alternativheiler" dies anbieten ist für mich zumindest wie "pfeiffen in keller": ACH ICH HAB JA KEINE ANGST IM DUNKLEN! oder so ähnlich.... 
es gibt übrigens auch "schulmedzinische heilsversprecher" die manchmal die "angstvolle ausgeliefertheit" (vor dem donnergrollen?) mancher ach so gläubiger kranker zu ihrem meist finanziellen vorteil ausnutzen...und dies gilt eben besonders für die "alternativmedizin", die man allerdings zunächst auch mal genauer beschreiben und definieren müsste! 
Bewege mich ja als mitbetroffener auch schon lange in "ms-keisen" und besonders bei solchen bisher nur sehr begrenzt beeinflussbaren krankheiten fallen solche "wahnsinnsalternativen" die da manchmal erscheinen, schon SEHR negativ auf...kenne einige auch näher! 
günni 
ps:
Bin motorisch recht lädiert, nutze aber noch keine spezielle schreib-diktier-software....schreibe aber doch eher weniger und einhändig, daher sind meine antworten nur kurzfassungen!

----------


## katzograph

@Günni 
Schreib wie Du willst, aber schreib uns. Wir sind an Deiner Meinung auch interessiert. 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## Muschel

Hi Günni,  
schließe mich Katzograph voll und ganz an! 
Und außerdem würde mich interessieren, was Dir in Deiner MS-Laufbahn an kuriosen alternativen Angeboten schon untergekommen ist. 
Meine Schwiemu ist ja auch an MS erkrankt seit vielen Jahren, ebenfalls chronisch progredienter Verlauf ohne Schübe (die gab es nur in den ersten Jahren, danach dann schleichende Verschlechterung) und auch ihr wurde schon so manch komischer Kram angepriesen.  
Liebe Grüße, Andrea

----------


## günni

schreibe dazu was, 
wenn ich etwas ausgeruhter bin....heute nicht mehr....war schon zu lange mit dem el. rolli unterwegs und bin zu müde....morgen früh, denk ich mal, wirds besser sein! 
günni

----------


## günni

tut mir leid, 
hab ne fiebrige erkältung, die auch starke symptomsteigerungen bringt...muss mich zunächst auskurieren und mache dann einen eigenen thread dazu auf.... 
bis dann 
günni

----------


## Muschel

Hi Günni,  
das eilt doch gar nicht, mach Dir keinen Streß!! 
Und nun ab ins Bett mit Dir mit Tee, Hühnersuppe, Schlafen, erholen etc.  :Winter26:  
Gute Besserung, trotzdem ein schönes Wochenende und liebe Grüße, Andrea

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Hallo Günni, 
wünsche Dir auch gute Besserung. 
Die Heilkraft der Hühnerbrühe soll man mit frisch gemahlenen Ingwer, einer gewürfelten Peperoni und einer Knoblauchzehe noch ein wenig "aufpeppen" können. 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## Jerusha

Hallo Günni, 
bin schon gespannt auf deinen Bericht, freue mich, endlich mal Fakten zu lesen, einen Bericht aus erster Hand und nicht nur "Geschichten vom Hörensagen" (die erinnern mich immer stark an das Spiel "Stille Post") und Phantasmen, was denn alles möglich sein könnte in den unendlichen Weiten des Universums. Ein Freund von mir, er ist auch seit den 80ern an MS erkrankt, hat auch alles Mögliche und Unmögliche versucht, u.a. auch diesen Wunderheiler auf Ibiza.  
Schicke Dir die besten Genesungswünsche aus dem MKK und hoffe, daß du die Erkältung bald und gut überstehst. 
Viele Grüße 
Jerusha :zd_bye_3_cut:

----------


## katzograph

Hallo Günni, 
tut mir leid, dass Du so erkältet bist. Aber da bist Du ja zur Zeit in bester Gesellschaft, ganze Fußballmannschafteb soll es ja schon erwischt haben. Rund um mich rum auch fast nur hustende und prustende Gestalten mit wässrigem Blick und roten Nasen. Hoffe, ich halt mich noch `ne Weile. 
Wünsche Dir recht recht baldige Besserung. 
Gruß 
katzograph

----------


## günni

hier nur mal ein link 
zur DMSG mit deren stellungnnahme zu "alternativen therapien" bei ms:  http://www.dmsg.de/multiple-sklerose...N&wholewords=0 
günni

----------


## katzograph

Hallo Günni, 
sehr interessanter link (oder heißt es interessantes link?) Egal. Die scheinen da sich ja besondere Mühe gegeben zu haben, möglichst vorurteilsfrei zu berichten und empfehlen. Wünschte, das gäbe es öfter. Hast Du da mitgekriegt, welch einen großen Stellenwert die Entspannung in der Beurteilung einnimmt? Sehr beeindruckend fand ich auch die Feststellung, dass sehr viele Kranke die Selbstbehandlung sehr wichtig finden. Selbst etwas zu tun macht weniger hilflos gegen die Krankheit, und wenn es nur die Suche und Entscheidung über Behandlungsformen ist.
Deshalb wollen die Verfasser dieser Untersuchung auch einen Großteil der alternativen Möglichkeiten aus der Behandlungen nicht ausschließen.  
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## Sax

Alternative Heilmethoden sind für mich überzeugender als die moderne Medizin. All diese Studien, Produkte, neusten Methoden, Propaganda usw. Nein danke! Ich bevorzuge mitteln die nicht so stark in meinen Körper eingreiffen.   

> "_Lass die Nahrung deine Medizin sein und Medizin deine Nahrung_"

 Hipokrates

----------


## tina2011

ich bin gerade erst in Behandlung bei einer Osteopathin wegen starken Rückenbeschwerden - die Frau hat mir in 2 Behandlungen mehr geholfen als ein "angesehener" Orthopäde in einem halben Jahr mit Wärme und Strombehandlung

----------

